# Help! Cockapoo aggression



## Charliecockapoo321 (May 17, 2017)

We have a wonderful 15 month old cockapoo called Charlie. 99% of the time he is the most perfect dog. He was very well socialised as a puppy and went to dog training (puppy and advanced). He loves children and people. 
But!!! Lately he has been attacking dogs in the park  It is really horrible, he bares his teeth, lunges and snaps at them. It's not all dogs mostly he plays and runs and chases dogs, he can be submissive and show other dogs his stomach to show he's friendly. 
But sometimes he'll start playing and then snap. He particularly hates French bull dogs (I put him on a lead if I see one) but now he quite unpredictable and think i will have to keep him on a lead the whole time 
What can I do? He loves being off the lead, it wouldn't be much of a life if he was permently on a lead.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Attacking dogs in the park? Or lunging, growling and chasing?please be a bit more careful with your choice of words. For most people an attack means that physical contact was made, whereas lunging , growling and chasing is normally behaviour associated with showing signs of aggression.... which can be because of a multitude of factors....some one correct if I'm I am wrong.
It is just worrying that you use that particular phrase ' attacking dogs in the park' has he physically wounded a dog? 
It is very important to understand the differences of both as you as a dog owner would be held liable if your dog did attack and you got reported. You might want to read up the legal stuff of dog owning. 
Secondly , you are correct. This dog needs to be on a lead all the time and possibly wear a muzzle if he is that aggressive. You might want to see a behaviourist for this aggression and also get a vet check to make sure nothing health wise is going on. Anyway, I am sure someone else will come along shortly and offer more advice but that is where I would start.


----------



## Charliecockapoo321 (May 17, 2017)

He hasn't wounded any dogs but he does kinda pin them down snarl/growl. It is aggressive and of course I understand the legal implacations, as to why I am asking for advice.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

He's at a tricky age where they lose the puppy temperament and are well into adolescence with all it's conflicting emotions and hormones. Snapping at other dogs can stem from fear, defensiveness, lack of confidence, basically all sorts of things, and can even be a justified way of correcting rudeness in other dogs. No one can say why without seeing your dog. If you are concerned then it may be worth consulting a behaviourist. 

Of course what you CAN do is be much more careful with management and be more selective about who you allow him to interact with.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Charliecockapoo321 said:


> He hasn't wounded any dogs but he does kinda pin them down snarl/growl. It is aggressive and of course I understand the legal implacations, as to why I am asking for advice.


More of a bullying type behaviour then. It must be small dogs he picks as his 'victims' as he can't be very large himself? and let me guess he'll ignore dogs that are of the larger persuasion? An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Lead up if you see another dog unless you know them.


----------



## Charliecockapoo321 (May 17, 2017)

I have a trainer coming next week. Hopefully. They will have advice but I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a similar problem. 
In all honesty we just don't get it, he is very well trained and socialised... we read many books before we got him and selected a cookapoo as they are known to have good behaviour. 
He is walked everyday, played with/cuddled a lot, on a good raw food diet, most importantly he is loved very much.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Charliecockapoo321 said:


> I have a trainer coming next week. Hopefully. They will have advice but I'd love to hear from anyone who has had a similar problem.
> In all honesty we just don't get it, he is very well trained and socialised... we read many books before we got him and selected a cookapoo as they are known to have good behaviour.
> He is walked everyday, played with/cuddled a lot, on a good raw food diet, most importantly he is loved very much.


To be honest you never know what you are going to get with a crossbreed temperament wise. Unfortunately show and pet line Cockers, which are the type used primarily in the making of Cockerpoos, are fairly notorious for having nerve problems and resource guarding.

But honestly, you can torture yourself with "why" problems occur, but most of the time it is multi factorial; the dogs age/hormones/training/experiences/genetic temperament, rather than anything you've done or not done specifically. We all like to try and find some sort of justification but....don't  you recognise you have an issue (plenty don't!) and are taking steps to work on it which is the main thing.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like he has been over socialised which, given that he rolls over and submits sometimes, has actually made him anxious around other dogs.

I would get a harness and long line and limit his interactions to only those he is comfortable with and avoid everyone else, but praise and reward him for relaxing when he sees them.

I see lots of people allowing their group of dogs to play and more often than not there is at least one dog chasing down the others with at least one submissive dogs being run ragged, while the owners look on smiling at how much fun they are all having. 

Eventually the submissive dog is pushed too far and deals with it by being lashing out.

7 *Signs of Submissive Behavior*

Rolling Over or Lying Belly Up. ...
Submissive Urination. ...
Pulling Ears Backward or Flattening Them Against the Head. ...
Submissive Grin. ...
Tucked-In Tail or Low, Fast Wagging. ...
Avoiding Direct Eye Contact. ...
Licking Another Dog's Muzzle.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Be careful about assuming that rolling over and exposing the belly is about submission etc...................................

https://www.aol.com/article/2015/01...ogs-arent-rolling-over-for-belly-ru/21128460/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I see lots of people allowing their group of dogs to play and more often than not there is at least one dog chasing down the others with at least one submissive dogs being run ragged, while the owners look on smiling at how much fun they are all having.


 this is a common scenario where at the parks near me . They get busy with gangs of owners walking round together or worse meeting in the middle of the park and standing chatting while their dogs run around willy -nilly.

To the OP, this can be very stressful for some dogs , it sound like your dog isn't coping with other dogs too well plus the changes he is going through at his age .

a long line is useful plus being more choosy who he plays with and keep play sessions short before they get out of hand.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Be careful about assuming that rolling over and exposing the belly is about submission etc...................................
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/2015/01...ogs-arent-rolling-over-for-belly-ru/21128460/


Either way, someone might not be happy


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, another thought. Has he been castrated? I have heard and read that this can help too.


----------



## Charliecockapoo321 (May 17, 2017)

Yes he has been snipped


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Regards the rolling over and showing belly it would depend on the situation, I quite agree with the article that during play a dog will go on it's back and it doesn't mean it's submitting, we are picking a new pup up today and I would well expect out adult dogs to roll on their backs when playing with it. If a dog on meeting another on or off lead immediately drops on it's back, and doesn't move much, usually just showing belly more or submissive scratch, it is submission. 
Lots of pups show some submission to older dogs. 
It is possible your youngster has always had reservations about some other dogs, has used submission to try to relieve this situation, as maturity has arrived he has changed from fumble and appease & flight, to fight when he feels under pressure (just words from the 4fs response I am not suggesting he is actually fighting).
Glad you are getting someone in to help, in my experience it can be a complex issue that is easier tackled with help. All the best with your dog.


----------



## Always Learning (Nov 18, 2018)

Charliecockapoo321 said:


> We have a wonderful 15 month old cockapoo called Charlie. 99% of the time he is the most perfect dog. He was very well socialised as a puppy and went to dog training (puppy and advanced). He loves children and people.
> But!!! Lately he has been attacking dogs in the park  It is really horrible, he bares his teeth, lunges and snaps at them. It's not all dogs mostly he plays and runs and chases dogs, he can be submissive and show other dogs his stomach to show he's friendly.
> But sometimes he'll start playing and then snap. He particularly hates French bull dogs (I put him on a lead if I see one) but now he quite unpredictable and think i will have to keep him on a lead the whole time
> What can I do? He loves being off the lead, it wouldn't be much of a life if he was permently on a lead.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Always Learning said:


> Hello, I joined the forum today to seek help about what appears to be adolescent behaviour in our sweet natured 19 month old Cockapoo who has behaved in a similar way to how you described Charlie's behaviour. She has always been sociable and playful with other dogs but today she played with another Cockapoo and then started growling and trying to pin him down - absolutely no harm done but alarming nonetheless. Then five minutes later when she was approached by about five dogs differing in sizes she squealed fearfully for about a minute - none of the dogs did anything untoward to her. She was spayed at 6 months and has not behaved like this before.
> I wondered how you got through this phase with Charlie. Did you see a behaviourist and if so was it a helpful experience? I hope you don't mind me asking.


Hi there. You may be better off starting a new thread as this is an old thread. However, I will offer my opinion on here for you.

Firstly, as puppies mature they don't necessarily want to interact with all and sundry anymore. A dog that may have been a social butterfly as a pup may become more choosy about who they interact with as an adult. It is really up to you to decide on which dogs are suitable playmates for your dog (if you want her to play with other dogs that is - many owners prefer for their dog not to play with others apart from perhaps those who they know well).

Secondly, you may think that she was playing nicely with this other cockapoo, but can you spot the subtle signs that your dog is uncomfortable with interactions? It is possible that she was not comfortable with the other dog and her growling and pinning him down was her way of telling him more forcefully after he ignored more subtle signals. Is it also possible that she did this in play? Many dogs (mine included) do growl when they play.

Thirdly, imagine you are out walking and minding your own business. Perhaps it's late at night and you are alone and already hypersensitive (after all, your dog would have been hypersensitive after having to tell the other cockapoo off 5 minutes earlier). Then imagine all of a sudden 5 strangers (some of them bigger than you) approach you and surround you. How would you feel? How would you react? Would you say "hello there, nice to make your acquaintance" or would you try to get away? I know which I'd do.


----------



## Always Learning (Nov 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Always Learning said:


> The owners of the other Cockapoo said that sort of thing happened to him all the time and they thought it was because he was black and other dogs can't see his eyes. (I'm not sure about that.)The other Cockapoo came in for more play.


That there speaks volumes. The fact that this other dog is being told off by other dogs all the time suggests that he has not got very good dog manners and then the fact that he came in for more play after being told off suggests that he is very persistent. I suspect that your dog did not appreciate his way of playing and told him so in no uncertain terms. If you do still want your dog to socialise with other dogs then make sure that interactions are carefully managed so that your dog does not need to do this again and I would stick to calmer dogs who don't pester and annoy yours.


----------



## DizzyNova (Jul 17, 2015)

Always Learning, it sounds like the other cockapoo definitely did something that she wasn't comfortable with, hence the growling. We have a rescue dog (age 4) and earlier this year introduced a cockapoo puppy (she was 5 months old when we got her). I have never been more stressed than those first few weeks where Nova was getting frustrated with the constant playing from Luna (the puppy) and there was a lot of growling and pinning down - we separated them a lot in those early days but they quickly learned what was an acceptable level of play with each other. 

The problem comes when dogs are either over- or under- socialised and don't understand boundaries very well. If the other cockapoo did something she didn't like, your dog was well within her rights to express her displeasure, however what should have happened (and I see with the interactions between my dogs) is that the one doing the pestering would then back off and calmer play would ensue. 

I would assume that her being frightened at the other dogs afterwards is because of the 'scary' interaction she had just had with the other dog, which didn't seem to end on a good note for her. I'd keep an eye on it and maybe get a trainer involved but it could be a one-time thing with a dog that just didn't know when to stop! Our rescue dog is rubbish with understanding doggy language and is often boisterous so we never let her off lead around other dogs, it's just not fair to dogs who just want to play a bit more gently, which is sounds like your dog may have wanted!


----------



## Always Learning (Nov 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Always Learning (Nov 18, 2018)

Sairy said:


> That there speaks volumes. The fact that this other dog is being told off by other dogs all the time suggests that he has not got very good dog manners and then the fact that he came in for more play after being told off suggests that he is very persistent. I suspect that your dog did not appreciate his way of playing and told him so in no uncertain terms. If you do still want your dog to socialise with other dogs then make sure that interactions are carefully managed so that your dog does not need to do this again and I would stick to calmer dogs who don't pester and annoy yours.


Thanks Sairy, we will indeed carefully manage her future interactions.


----------



## Laura E (Aug 8, 2019)

Charliecockapoo321 said:


> We have a wonderful 15 month old cockapoo called Charlie. 99% of the time he is the most perfect dog. He was very well socialised as a puppy and went to dog training (puppy and advanced). He loves children and people.
> But!!! Lately he has been attacking dogs in the park  It is really horrible, he bares his teeth, lunges and snaps at them. It's not all dogs mostly he plays and runs and chases dogs, he can be submissive and show other dogs his stomach to show he's friendly.
> But sometimes he'll start playing and then snap. He particularly hates French bull dogs (I put him on a lead if I see one) but now he quite unpredictable and think i will have to keep him on a lead the whole time
> What can I do? He loves being off the lead, it wouldn't be much of a life if he was permently on a lead.


Can I ask how he is now?
We are going through this with our Cockapoo it started around 13 months and he's 19 months now... don't know what to do for the best...x


----------



## xxnialewisxx (Feb 18, 2020)

My cockapoo is the same, but she has had unpleasant experiences with Male dogs so I think shes just telling them to back off, shes also had phantom pregnancies. She has been spayed now and we're starting with an animal Behaviourist next week so fingers crossed. How are your cockapoo's doing now? Are they any better?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The OP hasn't been back since the week after making this thread. Which was nearly 3years ago...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

xxnialewisxx said:


> My cockapoo is the same, but she has had unpleasant experiences with Male dogs so I think shes just telling them to back off, shes also had phantom pregnancies. She has been spayed now and we're starting with an animal Behaviourist next week so fingers crossed. How are your cockapoo's doing now? Are they any better?


You will probably get more help if you start a new thread.
I had a female dachshund who was fear agressive with male dogs, she had been attacked by one in her garden just before we got her at 9 yrs old. We found managing her walks and encounters with other dogs worked well.


----------

